

Password Strength - erickhill
http://xkcd.com/936/

======
sahyee
I've sent this comic to a few friends of mine in the IT industry and we always
laugh about it. Really the goal is to try to stay a little bit ahead of
current Rainbow Tables and use safe browsing practices. Also hope that the
websites you use actually have semi-decent security and sufficient password
complexity requirements as well....there are still too many sites (I'm looking
at you banking industry) that have a maximum password complexity that makes me
want to cry because of how dated it is.

